# Soaked my tools over the weekend



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

I had my nail spotter, angle head and bazooka in water over the weekend last weekend. The city flushed the water lines on Thursday and I put them in water on Friday. They said they din't put anything in the water lines. Wonder why it took the paint off the spotter and bazooka. And made the metal rough on the roller and angle head.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Now that would really piss me off, They must have flushed the lines with caustic soda or something like that and you got a big hit of it. They will never admit it though.


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

*That had to hurt...*

Did you tell me your paddle was affected too?
If so, I'll send a new shaft out to you. :yes:

Rick


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Rick, the only tool we cleaned at the job. Because the paddle can be "shook" clean in just a bucket of water.


----------



## MeatBallDryWall (Jan 9, 2010)

OMG that's some BS. I wonder if you could test the water the tools were sitting in somehow & see what's in it?


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Wish I had realized it. I sure would have kept the water. I dumped it out first before starting to wash the tools. And we drink this water??


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

It is also "eating" the rubber. The rubber softened and when you touch it, it turns your finger black and it is kinda slimy. After a week of using it and washing it each day. (in another town) Pretty strange just being water. Yea, right Mr. Koons, head of the water dept. :yes:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

This, I know is not gonna be a favored response,,, but IT IS a good reminder to clean your tools immediattly and then spray em down and put em back in the truck for the next day, kinda like, if you snooze, you lose. Do you really EXPECT the goverment to do the right thing????


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

And just a few days ago there was quite a bit of talk that more don't clean their tools than do and I was one that says it best to clean everyday. Didn't listen to myself.  Running late and didn't take the time. Now that really stinks!


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Tim0282 said:


> And just a few days ago there was quite a bit of talk that more don't clean their tools than do and I was one that says it best to clean everyday. Didn't listen to myself.  Running late and didn't take the time. Now that really stinks!


I know Tim, sometimes I skip it, just haven't got caught with my pants down, like you did. Its a Bitch for sure. Hope that all that is hurt is the finish. Keep us posted how it comes out.

Peace


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Captain, the rubber softened and still wipes off when you touch it. Kinda weird. I'll have to change the wiper as soon as they get here. Still wondering about the bushings in the bazooka.


----------



## FOR THOSE ABOUT (Dec 19, 2008)

Tim...I was kind of surprised that this thread was started by you aren't you the guy that cleans tools in between jobs on the same day? Really is a shame about your tools. Haven't had that kind of damage even after leaving my stuff sitting for months. That could be a valid point for you the fact that you know other professionals who have left their tools full of mud, in water, under adverse conditions, for extended periods of time that have not experienced what you did with "clean" water.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

No kidding!! Whoops!


----------



## pipercub17 (Feb 26, 2010)

by any chance did you change the type of lube you are using 
i had a problem once like this and found out that it was the lube that i was using at the time 
just a thought


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

I have been using the Bazooka oil made by Ames. Have been for a couple years.


----------



## pipercub17 (Feb 26, 2010)

ok well that cant be it 
i see alot of guys using WD40  it has a solvent in it one of the worst things you can use


----------



## Saul_Surfaces (Jan 8, 2010)

it may just have been an excess of free chlorine in the water. Any treatment plant that uses chlorine adds more than needed to kill bugs at the plant, so the excess chlorine will keep killing bugs in the line. But with a little too much chlorine in the line you've got yourself dilute bleach (sort of). Can't imagine bleach doing much for the finish.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

In the reading I have done, it says acid is about the only chemical that will break down anodized paint. And some water treatment plants use an acid to clean out the water lines while flushing. Thye just won't admit it. Nice!


----------



## pipercub17 (Feb 26, 2010)

right on so every one gets a lil hit of acid 
and that kids is why i dont drink tap water

whats that old saying 
its in the water !


----------



## mudslingerdrywall (Jun 1, 2010)

that really is scary what's coming out of your tap!! I'm glad I have 3 wells, 2 serviced to my house.


----------



## rebel20 (Jun 4, 2009)

Chemical Cleaning Process for Potable Water Distribution Pipe Systems
*The Technology*

The chemical cleaning solution is an organic oxide scavenger which is mixed with a predetermined quantity of muriatic acid and circulated through an isolated section of the water main. 

And this will eat the rubber seals

rebel

http://rebar.ecn.purdue.edu/ect/links/technologies/other/pipechem.aspx

and now everyone knows whats in the water.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

And the guy at the water treament plant will laugh you out of his office when you say it bold face to him. (first hand experience) :lol: But you and I both know that water alone will not "eat" an anodized coating.


----------



## rebel20 (Jun 4, 2009)

And that is a fact

rebel


----------

